# Alternative ways to enter america permenantly



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

What are the alternative ways to enter america if a visa is not available to you?

Ive read of private Bills, any one explain?

What is the minimum i could spend on a business?

Are there migration comapnys that would sponsor me for a fee etc?

ive also heard of green cars for $10,000 ???

thanks


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

rebound said:


> What are the alternative ways to enter america if a visa is not available to you?
> 
> Ive read of private Bills, any one explain?
> 
> ...


Marry a USC
Get sponsored by a relative
Enter the lottery if eligible.

I have a 1998 green honda civic you can have that for less than $10,000 if you would like


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

rebound said:


> Ive read of private Bills, any one explain?
> 
> What is the minimum i could spend on a business?
> 
> ...


A US senator submit a bill to Congress give you permanent residency.

For the E2 visa of last resort? No amount specified, but say at least $200k

There are certainly companies who will relieve you of your money.

For a straight purchase of a green card, look at an EB5 @ $500k. You can get a nice but useless one from a guy in a bar. They never make the mirrored back look very realistic, though.


----------



## rebound (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for spelling mistake! BUT I DO LIKE HONDA CIVICS!

so how could i convince a us senator to wage a private bill?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

rebound said:


> Sorry for spelling mistake! BUT I DO LIKE HONDA CIVICS!
> 
> so how could i convince a us senator to wage a private bill?


Not sure this is going to be of much help, but I do know of one case where someone went this route. The guy was a Fulbright scholar in the US legally on whatever visa they use for the Fulbrights. (He was doing graduate work in the US.)

During the time that he was studying/researching in the US, he met and married a US citizen and they started a family. When he received his PhD, he got a job at a state university. When Immigration started threatening him with deportation, he claimed that his American wife and children would be in danger if they were forced to live in his home country. It went through the courts for a while, but because he was a popular and well-regarded professor, and he was teaching at a state university, the school worked through the state's senator to get him his green card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, there's a simple path to follow.

Senators do not routinely do this. Such things are for extremely special circumstances where an injustice is being done. And remember, the senator would have to convince enough people to get the bill passed, too. 

A migration company can't sponsor you. Only an employer willing to hire you can sponsor you. To sponsor you, the employer must provide evidence that there are no American citizens or permanent residents in the country who can fill the position. Then the sponsor must spend some money in legal and filing fees, wait a long time to see if you are approved as eligible, then wait to see if you actually get allocated a work visa in the work visa lottery.

Any company that says they have an in with immigration, can guarantee you a green card or work visa, or that they have been allocated a certain number of visas is going to be a scam.


----------

